

Step out of your box. And show some respect. - alexshye
http://alexshye.wordpress.com/2012/07/26/step-out-of-your-box-and-show-some-respect/

======
annymsMthd
From someone that went from being in the military to software engineering I
really believe this is a great mindset. We shouldn't feel like we are chained
to one profession.

